# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Travelmate wanted Aug/Sept 2009 -  Hong Kong & Guangdong Province (Southern China)

## Asia

I am looking for travel partner/s for a forthcoming trip to Hong Kong and southern China. 

I am a professional photographer and have been commissioned to photograph at a conference in Hong Kong where I need to be from Sat 12th Sept to Sat 19th Sept. I want to do all my travelling (approx 3 weeks) before the conference.

An approximate itinerary (based on my limited knowledge of the area) would be:
 1 week in Hong Kong/New Territories visiting surrounding area/islands.
 About 10 days travelling up and around one of the rivers/waterways north west of Hong Kong on the China mainland. I have looked at a map and the following appear interesting (although I have no knowledge whatsoever about them!): Xi Jang River, with the cities, Jiujiang and Zhaoqing along the river. Guangzhou and Dongugan, more to the east - basically the southern part of Guangdong province.
 1 week back in Hong Kong/New Territories and surrounding area/islands.

Im 55, fairly fit & healthy and enjoy independent travelling. Based on past travelling experiences, I much prefer to visit places/locations/areas away from the traditional tourist sites. In an urban/city environment, I love walking the streets and photographing street life, i.e. people getting on with their daily life, markets, architecture, construction/building site activities, small business activities etc. But I am also attracted (less so) to natural beauty spots where one can relax and chill out and possibly take some picturesque landscape/flora/fauna/agricultural images.

I am not the type of person who wants to see and do 101 things in a short space of time - I would much prefer to experience a more in-depth knowledge/experience of area/s visited.

With regards accommodation, I would be happy in budget hotels/hostels, as long as I have my own room and ideally private bathroom facilities.

I hope you will get in touch and we can take it from there!

----------


## davidsmith36

The peak strength of Hato was when it was a moderate typhoon, equivalent to a Category 2 hurricane in the eastern Pacific and Atlantic oceans. It was at this strength that Hato made landfall, just southwest of Hong Kong during early Wednesday afternoon, local time.

----------


## Ly Tong

You know sometimes you are entitled to be a bit paranoid, and for this time right on the money.
------------------------------------------------
magento 2 extensions free extensions for magento 2.0 faq magento 2 extension

----------

